#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How much it cost to build a website in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I would like to create a Sri Lanka based personal blogging website. But I don't Have much knowledge about website development. 
Can you guys tell me how much it cost to build a website in Sri Lanka?

Thank You.

----------

